
Vaping lung disease symptoms: Here’s what the CDC says to watch out for - mmq
https://www.fastcompany.com/90398754/vaping-lung-disease-symptoms-cdc-says-watch-out-for-these
======
IronWolve
Weight Loss?! Vaping THC normally would give you the munchies...

